# K2 Formula on a Never Summer SL?



## slacker032 (Oct 9, 2012)

My friend is looking for a whole new set-up and he's decided on the 2013 SL. He's an intermediate rider who doesn't do any park and mostly stays on the piste. And he wears DC boots.

I know he should go to a shop and try his boots with different bindings but he doesn't have any shops in his area that carry a decent selection so he's looking to buy online. For something under $200, could he do any better than the Formulas for his level/style of riding?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

For the price point and what he wants those are great bindings that is what I had till I got the NOW IPO.


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

slacker032 said:


> My friend is looking for a whole new set-up and he's decided on the 2013 SL. He's an intermediate rider who doesn't do any park and mostly stays on the piste. And he wears DC boots.
> 
> I know he should go to a shop and try his boots with different bindings but he doesn't have any shops in his area that carry a decent selection so he's looking to buy online. For something under $200, could he do any better than the Formulas for his level/style of riding?


formulas are hell of good bindings. really versatile


----------



## slacker032 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

Anyone know how the 2013 model is different from last year's? He can get the 2012 model for $114 but he's willing to pay full price if the current model has been improved in any significant way. 

Called K2 and the guy said there were no significant changes besides appearance while the guy from Dogfunk said the toe strap was updated to be more secure. Normally, I would assume the K2 rep would be more knowledgeable but I'm not 100% positive.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

slacker032 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Anyone know how the 2013 model is different from last year's? He can get the 2012 model for $114 but he's willing to pay full price if the current model has been improved in any significant way.
> 
> Called K2 and the guy said there were no significant changes besides appearance while the guy from Dogfunk said the toe strap was updated to be more secure. Normally, I would assume the K2 rep would be more knowledgeable but I'm not 100% positive.


Tell him to get last yrs model for $114...thats a good price. This years model just has different colours and a slightly newer ratchet design (though the old one was still pretty good)...nothing worth spending full price on.


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

jliu said:


> Tell him to get last yrs model for $114...thats a good price. This years model just has different colours and a slightly newer ratchet design (though the old one was still pretty good)...nothing worth spending full price on.


+1, i rock on 09/10 formulas and since then they overhaul it and is a lot beefier in tech

but still love mine although they ride different

114 is a nobrainer


----------



## slacker032 (Oct 9, 2012)

Gotcha. One last question about sizing - last year's model is only available in medium. K2's size chart says medium = 5-8 and large = 8-11. Not sure how DC's footprint compares to other brands so I'm wondering if the medium would fit his boots.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah plus the hinge they have had on the top strap is awesome. The formulas are my fav binding for under 200. Also see if you can find some used ride deltas 10/11 those are about 130 or under now and amazing binding.

What size is his boot?


----------



## slacker032 (Oct 9, 2012)

readimag said:


> Yeah plus the hinge they have had on the top strap is awesome. The formulas are my fav binding for under 200. Also see if you can find some used ride deltas 10/11 those are about 130 or under now and amazing binding.
> 
> What size is his boot?


Size 8 DC boots.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

K2s are really good all-around bindings. I personally have them on my NS Evo and they are really versatile.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Med are fine


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

slacker032 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Anyone know how the 2013 model is different from last year's? He can get the 2012 model for $114 but he's willing to pay full price if the current model has been improved in any significant way.
> 
> Called K2 and the guy said there were no significant changes besides appearance while the guy from Dogfunk said the toe strap was updated to be more secure. Normally, I would assume the K2 rep would be more knowledgeable but I'm not 100% positive.


Funnily enough the K2 rep is wrong. This years have the new twin adjustable toe strap, I had the 11/12 formulas and the tow strap didn't fit that great, I changed then for the 11/12 Company that has the new strap and they fit great.

Alex B


----------



## slacker032 (Oct 9, 2012)

Alex B said:


> Funnily enough the K2 rep is wrong. This years have the new twin adjustable toe strap, I had the 11/12 formulas and the tow strap didn't fit that great, I changed then for the 11/12 Company that has the new strap and they fit great.
> 
> Alex B


In your opinion, is that new toe strap worth $85 more?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The 10/11 and 11/12 are the exact same besides colors. The 12/13 changed to a slightly different toe strap system. I haven't tried the new ones so I can't comment on them, but I've owned 10/11 and 11/12 versions and they have worked great for me. I went through the same thought pattern and decided it was not worth the extra $85-$110.


----------



## slacker032 (Oct 9, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> The 10/11 and 11/12 are the exact same besides colors. The 12/13 changed to a slightly different toe strap system. I haven't tried the new ones so I can't comment on them, but I've owned 10/11 and 11/12 versions and they have worked great for me. I went through the same thought pattern and decided it was not worth the extra $85-$110.


Talked to another K2 rep this morning and he said the toe strap is indeed different on this year's model. He also said the new toe strap could be purchased for $42 but he wouldn't be able to confirm that they're compatible with last year's binding until Monday morning.


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

slacker032 said:


> In your opinion, is that new toe strap worth $85 more?


Umm, probably not, I'm not convinced it's not gonna damage the toe of the boot, as the bit of strap that goes over the front of the boot is unprotected hard plastic so I feel it may scuff the leather a bit. Going away in a couple of weeks so should be able to confirm.

Alex B


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

slacker032 said:


> Talked to another K2 rep this morning and he said the toe strap is indeed different on this year's model. He also said the new toe strap could be purchased for $42 but he wouldn't be able to confirm that they're compatible with last year's binding until Monday morning.


I don't see why they wouldn't fit. The plastic frame/chassis is the exact same. Not like they're gonne create a new mold and change the size of the little knob that keeps the ladder straps in.


----------



## slacker032 (Oct 9, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't fit. The plastic frame/chassis is the exact same. Not like they're gonne create a new mold and change the size of the little knob that keeps the ladder straps in.


Yea, I'm thinking the same thing. Just want to make sure if my friend wants the new straps.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

The old straps work great also, if they do fail k2 will give you a new set for free.


----------

